# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Vrouw: cranberries zorgen voor gezonde blaas na ontsteking

## FRANCOIS580

*Vrouw: cranberries zorgen voor gezonde blaas na ontsteking 
*
Een blaasontsteking is in hoofdzaak een vrouwenaangelegenheid. Inderdaad, cystitis is een veel voorkomende aandoening bij het zwakke geslacht. Ruim de helft van de vrouwen krijgt er vroeg of laat mee te maken, en eens slachtoffer is de kans groot dat er later nog volgen. Waarom ontwikkelen vrouwen meer blaasontstekingen dan mannen en hoe kun je dit zoveel mogelijk voorkomen?

Zo een blaasontsteking is niets anders dan een ontsteking van het slijmvlies van je blaas. Een blaasontsteking is niet alleen vrouwelijk, hoe ouder je wordt hoe groter ook het risico om zo'n ontsteking op te lopen. In een eerste stadium gaat het bijna altijd om een ontsteking van je urinewegen. Later geeft zo één of meestal meerdere urineweginfecties aanleiding tot een blaasontsteking.

*Vervelende plasproblemen*
Een eerste en belangrijk symptoom van zo een blaasontsteking zijn vervelende plasproblemen, gaande van pijn bij het plassen tot telkens een klein beetje plassen en buikpijn. De urine bij een blaasontsteking kleurt meestal erg troebel en in sommige gevallen is deze vergezeld van een weinig bloed. Bloed in je urine herken je bij zeer kleine hoeveelheden aan de bruine, oranje en uiteindelijk rode kleur van je urine.

*Blaasontsteking bij kinderen*
Niet alleen volwassene kunnen een blaasontsteking krijgen. Blaasontstekingen bij kinderen en bejaarden zorgen voor minder duidelijke symptomen, zodat hier de diagnose veel moeilijker is te stellen. Zo kan bij kinderen (hoge) koorts zonder enige andere klacht wijzen op een ontsteking van blaas of urinewegen.

*Vlug vermenigvuldigende bacteriën*
De reden waarom deze aandoening veel meer bij vrouwen dan bij mannen voorkomt ligt hem in de afstand tussen de blaas en de weg naar buiten die bij vrouwen veel korter is. Bacteriën hebben zo een veel kleinere weg af te leggen om in de blaas terecht te komen. Er zijn vrouwen die jaarlijks met vier en meer blaasontstekingen worden geconfronteerd. Een gynaecologisch onderzoek zal dan moeten uitwijzen of afwijkingen mee aan de basis liggen van de ontsteking. Een urinekweek zal de verschillende ziektekiemen moeten opsporen.

*Overgang zorgt voor dunner slijmvlies*
Er zijn uiteraard nog andere oorzaken van blaasontsteking. Zo wordt tijdens de overgang bij vrouwen het slijmvlies rond hun blaas steeds dunner. Hierdoor hebben bacteriën veel meer kans om de blaas binnen te dringen. Vrouwen die meerdere keren zijn bevallen, hebben meestal last van een blaasverzakking. Goed uitplassen gaat dan steeds moeizamer, hetgeen het risico op een blaasontsteking vergroot.

*Vergroting prostaat*
Bij mannen is een vergroting van de prostaat een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van een blaasontsteking. Een prostaatvergroting hoeft gelukkig niet altijd tot prostaatkanker te leiden. Nadruppelen, een slappe straal die slechts traag op gang komen zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van een vergrote prostaat, die op zijn beurt op je plasbuis drukt waardoor gemakkelijker een kleine .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## sietske763

redelijk goed artikel,
nog wat aanvulling voor de duidelijkheid, zodat niet iedereen denkt dat dit DE oplossing is....

alleen hoge dosissen vit. C maken de zuurgraad in de blaas ook hoger en is goedkoper in gebruik.
cranberr. hebben goede effecten, maar zeker niet altijd......ben ervarings deskundige en heb dit alles allang geprobeerd, helaas geen resultaat, dus veel geld kwijt.

bij oudere mensen kan je een cystitis herkennen doordat de mensen verward worden, het 1e wat je bij verwarde ouderen doet is een urinetest en als deze verkleurd wordt er eerst altijd een AB kuur gegeven(zoals bij iedereen)
is daarna de inf. snel terug of niet over, dan wordt er urine op kweek gezet, om zo de juiste AB kuur te vinden.

voor iedere recidiverende cystitis word je op een gegeven moment doorgestuurd naar UROLOOG, deze doet alle onderzoeken en geen gyn.
een gyn komt eraan te pas als de inf. steeds terugkomen door de overgang.

----------

